# ZZ F2L Algs



## Cride5 (Feb 27, 2009)

I currently do most of my ZZ F2L intuitively using block building, but when you get to the last slot and you end up with a nasty connected case things can get a bit confusing, so I thought I'd post my algs for dealing with these situations without affecting the edge orientation.

The algs assume that both connected blocks are on the U layer and positioned directly over their slot (front right). They don't apply to connected corner and DF-edges, only middle-slice edges. If the connected cases are for the back, or front left slots the algorithms will need to be modified/reflected accordingly - this is assuming the cube isn't rotated during F2L  The first parts in brackets position the block before insertion, so may not be necessary ... here goes:


 SAME COLOUR TOP
(U') R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2' R
(U R U2 R') U R U R' U2 R U R'


 OPPOSITE COLOURS TOP, COLUMN CASE
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R


 OPPOSITE COLOURS TOP, 'L' CASE
(U') R U' R' U R U R'


 DF CORNER TOP, SAME COLOURS SIDE
(U2) R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R'


 DF CORNER TOP, OPPOSITE COLOURS SIDE
R U2 R' U' R U R'

I was struggling to find anything better for case 4, does anyone know a shorter one??
EDIT: Provided by blade740 and Lucas Garron

EDIT2: Two more interesting cases:

 Where the corner is in place, with correct orientation, but edge is in the top face. Here's the alg (with edge in UF)...
R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R
(U2) R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R'
(U') R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R2
(U') R' U' R' U' R' U R U R
(U) R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R
(U) R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2
(U) R' U' R' U' R U R U R 


 Where the edge is in place, but the corner is in top face, oriented with down-face on up-face. The alg (with corner in FRU)..
R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2
(U2) R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2


----------



## blade740 (Feb 27, 2009)

I use R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 27, 2009)

1) U'R'U2R'UR'U'RU2'R

4) Also consider U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 and U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R'.


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 27, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I use R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2.



... with an (U2) to position ... works a treat! Cheers mate, muchos appreciated


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 27, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> 1) U'R'U2R'UR'U'RU2'R
> 
> 4) Also consider U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 and U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R'.



Cool, cheers man! Think I'll have a fiddle with that applet


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2009)

Been playing about with Cube Explorer today and generated a bunch of new ZZ F2L algs, covering a wider range of cases. I've made sure I have the optimal options for each case, plus there's a few sub-optimal ones for the less finger friendly cases.

If anyone has nice ZZ F2L algs to share please do


----------



## UberStuber (Jun 11, 2009)

Sometimes I still use D moves: 
RU2RD'RU'R'D
Only looking at BlueRed pair


----------



## stiwi griffin (Jun 11, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > I use R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2.
> ...



i love spanglish


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 11, 2009)

UberStuber said:


> Sometimes I still use D moves:
> RU2RD'RU'R'D
> Only looking at BlueRed pair



Neat trick, cheers man 

These cases with bad connection of 1x2's and the D edge are something which quite often messes my F2L up. Think I'll go find some more algs... 

EDIT: Added new section covering cases with badly connected blocks/second edge.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 11, 2009)

http://lar5.com/cube/s4b.html

Try these.

For the case R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2, also try (R U R' U')*3; more moves, but can be faster sometimes. Also checkout various MGLS algs.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the pointers. I've added even more F2L algs, plus a mention of MGLS/EJF2L in the LL section. Think I should prob go catch up on my uni work now


----------

